# low boost vr6 7psi with td04hl-15g ?



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

*low boost vr6 7psi*

hey guys i have a td04hl-15g turbo sitting here and i was wondering if it will flow enough on a stock vr6 at around 5-7psi. here is a flow map for the turbo. 
http://www.stealth316.com/images/td04-15g-cfm.gif

cheers brenton

_Modified by DVR68U at 3:35 PM 1-29-2009_


_Modified by DVR68U at 3:35 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: low boost vr6 7psi with td04hl-15g ? (DVR68U)*

You should try sitting down and figuring out the flow you need. Then plotting on the map is easy. 
I will say this: td04 on a wrx spools easily in the low-to-mid 2000 range. On a VR6, you'd run out of top end flow way too fast. If you want to consider IHI turbos, look at the td05-20g at a minimum on a VR6 if not the td06 range.


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

im only looking for around 250hp even just 200whp would be fine.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (DVR68U)*

its not even worth the effort.


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

a turbo is not even worth it ?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you would spool that turbo at idle...no its NOT worth it...at a minimum get a TD06H-20g... 200whp is easily attained NA on a VR


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (DVR68U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVR68U* »_a turbo is not even worth it ?

No, thats not the point I was eluding to. A td04 is not going to do much for a vr6. It is way too small, even for a daily driver.


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

yeah i just wanted something i could run dd with stock fueling and injection if possible atm. and the money to get 200whp NA is way to much for me .


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

whats the VE of a stock vr6 ? 
cheers brenton


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVR68U* »_yeah i just wanted something i could run dd with stock fueling and injection if possible atm. and the money to get 200whp NA is way to much for me .

so price making a custom dp, manifold, exhaust, run all the lines...run all the boost piping, maybe a front mount, and pay for software.


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

i was going to run 6psi unintercooled , with stock computer and a rising rate reg. and make the manifold myself. does anybody know the what cfm i need to flow to make 250hp ? 
cheers brenton


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

6psi with the PROPER turbo will net you 250whp
....once again i say...this turbo is NOT WORTH IT...it is WAY TOO SMALL AND WILL ESSENTIALLY CHOKE YOUR MOTOR


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

so where can i find the info so i can pick the right turbo, what flow do i need the turbo to handle to get 200whp . so i can look through some maps


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (DVR68U)*

the tdo4h-15g is rated at 428cfm 
t4-46 is rated at 570 cfm
tdo6h-20g is rated at 640 cfm


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (DVR68U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVR68U* »_the tdo4h-15g is rated at 428cfm 
t4-46 is rated at 570 cfm
tdo6h-20g is rated at 640 cfm

thats max flow for the turbo, what cfm of air is your car going to need at 3000rpm? 4000rpm? 5000rpm? etc etc. 
That max flow rating is just to make sure that there will be enough flow left over at redline so that there isn't compressor surge.


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

how do i find out how much cfm my stock motor will need.


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (DVR68U)*


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (DVR68U)*


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (DVR68U)*

7psi would be close to the 1.6 pressure ratio. which would be around the low 70's efficency, why wouldnt that be okay ?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (DVR68U)*

Well, performing your equations for you, I calculate you would need approx 400cfm of airflow from your turbo @ 6500 rpms. If you look at your map, at a pressure ratio of 1.6, your turbo will not beable to feed your engine the air it needs. 
Plus, you want your plots to fall into the most efficient part of the map. Even at your other RPM's, you'll be far away from being efficient. Why turbo a car if you are going to run at a low efficiency? 
This is the info I used to calculate your airflow.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Now stop being stubborn and listen to what people are telling you.


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

im not trying to be stubborn im just trying to work out how to find the right one, read the maps and work out the info needed. thanks magics5rip , do you know what volumetric efficency the standard vr6 has ? 
cheers brenton


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (DVR68U)*

Seriously if your power goal is around 250whp get a turbo kit. Kinetic's kit would suit your needs pretty damn well and comes with every last piece you need, bolt it all up in a day turn the key and have fun.


----------



## DVR68U (Oct 19, 2004)

i live in Australia , so it would cost heaps to get it posted and none of the chip doesnt work with our ecu's . i only want 200whp and with the current exchange it would be big money. 
cheers brenton


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (DVR68U)*

why dont you email them and ask them maybe then can chip the ecu for you and do something custom? idk


----------

